# ajouter des fichiers jar au classpath dans xcode



## Battant (24 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je cherche à ajouter des fichiers jar que j'ai mis dans le dossier lib de mon application au classpath. Je suis tombé sur cet article lors de mes recherche sur internet.

http://dam.mellis.org/2005/12/adding_jars_to_your_classpath_in_xcode/

Malheureusement, il n'est pas clair.

Pourriez-vous m'aider ?

Merci d'avance

Salutations

Battant


----------



## ntx (24 Septembre 2011)

Mais qu'est-ce que tu t'emmerdes à faire du Java avec Xcode ? :rateau: 
Cela fait belle lurette que Apple a laissé tomber ce langage pour ses outils de développement. (ton article date de 2005, la préhistoire de Mac OSX)

Passe à Eclipse, NetBeans ou InetlliJ, tu y gagneras beaucoup en "productivité".


----------



## Battant (24 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Non, je ne cherche pas à faire du java avec xcode mais j'ai trouvé l'option java native interface (jni) dans xcode qui m'a généré un code permettant de communiquer avec le carnet d'adresse qui est un de mes but. 
Comme je travail habituellement sur eclipse, j'ai tenté de l'utiliser avec mais les librairie native semble absente même avec objectivececlipse. Dans mon application, l'interface graphique est en écrite en java (language que je connais le mieux) mais une partie doit communiquer avec le carnet d'adresse et le calendrier du mac. Cette dernière doit donc être écrite en objective c. Si je tente de lancer le programme contenant une partie native sur eclipse, j'obtiens le message suivant.


```
Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-0" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no AddressBook in java.library.path
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadLibrary(ClassLoader.java:1758)
	at java.lang.Runtime.loadLibrary0(Runtime.java:823)
	at java.lang.System.loadLibrary(System.java:1045)
	at com.example.app.addressbook.NativeAddressBook.<clinit>(NativeAddressBook.java:33)
	at com.example.app.addressbook.AddressBookController.start(AddressBookController.java:42)
	at com.example.app.ApplicationController.start(ApplicationController.java:55)
	at com.example.test_jni$1.run(test_jni.java:34)
	at java.awt.event.InvocationEvent.dispatch(InvocationEvent.java:209)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEventImpl(EventQueue.java:677)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.access$000(EventQueue.java:85)
	at java.awt.EventQueue$1.run(EventQueue.java:638)
	at java.awt.EventQueue$1.run(EventQueue.java:636)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.security.AccessControlContext$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(AccessControlContext.java:87)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(EventQueue.java:647)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(EventDispatchThread.java:296)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(EventDispatchThread.java:211)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(EventDispatchThread.java:201)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:196)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:188)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(EventDispatchThread.java:122)
```

A votre avis, vaut-il la peine d'apprendre l'objective c et de l'utiliser plus dans le cadre de ce programme ? je ne m'y opose pas est j'en serait très heureux.

Que dois-je utiliser eclipse ou xcode sachant que j'ai déjà écrit une partie du code en java sur eclipse. et je connais bien cet environnent de développement.

Merci pour votre aide

Salutations

Battant


----------

